# Any more, anymore



## Serafín33

What are some strategies in MSA to say "any more" and "anymore"? I'm surprised for not being to find anything on this topic in any English-language Arabic grammar book.

For example, how would one translate something such as:

"I don't buy books anymore, because I don't need any more books". (My translation to Spanish, if it's useful to somebody: Ya no compro libros, porque no necesito más libros/ya que no necesito ningún libro más.)

"I don't walk around the park anymore." (Ya no camino por el parque. (Ya) No camino más por el parque.)

About the way I prefer to spell "any more" and "anymore", this article resumes it well. I'm part of the third group.


----------



## Masjeen

I don't buy books anymore, because I don't need any more books
لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لا أحتاج المزيد من الكتب
لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لم أعد في حاجة للمزيد من الكتب

I don't walk around the park anymore
لم أعد أمشي حول الحديقة بعد الأن


----------



## juventino

Could ما عاد be used in this context?


----------



## Idris

Masjeen said:


> I don't buy books anymore, because I don't need any more books
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لا أحتاج المزيد من الكتب
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لم أعد في حاجة للمزيد من الكتب
> 
> I don't walk around the park anymore
> لم أعد أمشي حول الحديقة بعد الأن




Is بعد الآن really necessary in the translation? Shouldn't it be used only if there was "from now on" in the original sentences?


----------



## Masjeen

idris said:


> is بعد الآن really  in the translation?


 
No, it is not necessary...


----------



## Masjeen

juventino said:


> Could ما عاد be used in this context?


Yes, but in dialect not in fus7a

ماعاد اشتري كتب الحين لاني ما احتاج كتب

in fus7a (ماعدت) 
ماعدت أشتري الكتب...ـ


----------



## Serafín33

Masjeen said:


> I don't buy books anymore, because I don't need any more books
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لا أحتاج المزيد من الكتب
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لم أعد في حاجة للمزيد من الكتب
> 
> I don't walk around the park anymore
> لم أعد أمشي حول الحديقة بعد الأن


Very interesting, so there's no adverb or adverb-like construction, but it uses the verb أعد '_a3adda_ negated with lam, followed by a verb in المضارع المرفوع.

Thank you very much. 

BTW I just realized two of my books mentioned it, but I wasn't looking for them at the right places.


----------



## AlJaahil

Masjeen said:


> I don't buy books anymore, because I don't need any more books
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لا أحتاج المزيد من الكتب
> لم أعد أشتري الكتب بعد الأن لأنني لم أعد في حاجة للمزيد من الكتب




Awesome - I stumbled on this site by googling this exact question. Got some usage questions, hopefully they haven't been answered elsewhere - if they have, please point me at the right thread. 

لم أعد - my books say that لم is used with the _jussive_ to make a negative past - is this combination with the past tense a different usage of لم, or just an idiom or set expression?

What tense is أشتري in? I assume not subjunctive, since there's no introductory particle, but that leaves indicative or jussive. 

In a verbal sentence with a noun subject, does that subject go between لم أعد and the main verb, e.g. is this correct (other than choice of tense for _they drink_) for _The men don't drink coffee anymore_?

لم أعد الرجال يشربون/يشربوا القهوة

Lastly, what about nominal sentences introduced by إنّ & co.? Is the following correct for the same sentence?

إنّ الرجال لم أعد يشربون/يشربوا القهوة

شكرًا كثيرًا!


----------



## Masjeen

_*The men don't drink coffee anymore*_
_*لم يعد الرجال يشربون القهوة*_

*(إنّ الرجال لم أعد يشربون/يشربوا القهوة)*
*إن الرجال لم يعدوا يشربون القهوة*


----------



## Finland

Hello!



Neqitan said:


> Very interesting, so there's no adverb or adverb-like construction, but it uses the verb أعد '_a3adda_ negated with lam, followed by a verb in المضارع المرفوع.


 
Actually no, it's the verb عاد negated with لم!

It is "lam a3ud", not "lam u3idda".

Just making sure you got that one right!

HTH
S


----------



## AlJaahil

Oops. I took it as a Form-IV past for some reason - reliance on a morphological analyzer that failed to give me a present-tense "I" alternate for that spelling, although it found _يعد_ just fine <shrug> - so this is my correction too. 

And judging by يشربون in إن الرجال لم يعدوا يشربون القهوة above, I take it the second verb - the one that says what you aren't doing any longer - is in the indicative?


----------



## Finland

Hello!

Yes, indicative follows!

HTH
S


----------



## Serafín33

Finland said:


> Just making sure you got that one right!


Thanks  for mentioning that!


AlJaahil said:


> Awesome - I stumbled on this site by googling  this exact question. Got some usage questions, hopefully they haven't  been answered elsewhere - if they have, please point me at the right  thread.


Be  welcome to the forum!



> لم أعد - my books say that لم is used with the _jussive_  to make a negative past - is this combination with the past tense a  different usage of لم, or just an idiom or set expression?


There  are several idioms where a negated verb periphrasis (compound verb?) is  followed by a verb in the indicative:
ما زال يقول عنه.‏ "he is still talking about it", even though literally  it says "he did not cease talking about it".
ما دام يقول عن شيء هام.‏ "as long as he is talking about something important", where ما دام means "as long as"...


> Oops. I took it as a Form-IV past for some reason


Heh, I took it as if it was a Form-IV present with root عدد. xD "لم أعد أشتري...‏ *lam u3idd-i ashtarii..."


> And judging by يشربون in إن الرجال لم يعدوا يشربون القهوة above, I take it the second verb - the one that says what you aren't doing any longer - is in the indicative?


Yes, just like a verb that follows ما زال "to still be (doing sth.)", بدأ "to start (doing sth.)" كان "to be (doing sth.)... Not all compound verbs are formed by joining two verbs with أن + subjunctive.


----------



## hilbert

what means لم أعد in this context? عد is "to count"?


----------



## Serafín33

As Finland mentioned above, it's the verb عاد, "to return", in the jussive. 

Verbs that have و or ي shorten the imperfect vowel in the jussive:
Past: عاد -‎3aada
Indicative: يعود ya3uudu
Subjunctive: يعود ya3uuda
Jussive: يعد ya3ud

لم أعد أشتري الكتب...‏ 
lam ’a3ud ’ashtarii l-kutuba...
Here it's used idiomatically to mean "anymore", as in the sense (literally) "I did not return to buy books" for "I do not buy books anymore".


----------



## hilbert

shukran neqitan

this is a very useful sentence


----------



## cherine

AlJaahil said:


> And judging by يشربون in إن الرجال لم يعدوا يشربون القهوة above, I take it the second verb - the one that says what you aren't doing any longer - is in the indicative?


Welcome to the forum 

Allow me one more correction:
The verb is عاد - يعود - عَوْدًا and with the plural الرجال it's conjugated يعودون . Now, as it's مجزوم it becomes لم يعودوا (la ya3uudu): only the nuun is ellided, and not the first vowel (the waaw).
To sum up, the structure (don't do any more/anymore) in Arabic is:

لم أَعُدْ أفعل
 لم تَعُدْ تفعل(أنتَ)
 لم تَعُودي تفعلين
لم يَعُدْ يفعل
 لم تَعُدْ تفعل (هي)
 لم نَعُد نفعل
 لم تَعُودوا تفعلون
 لم يَعُودوا يفعلون
لم يَعُدْنَ يفعلن


----------



## Serafín33

Thanks for the correction! I relooked at the tables and was surprised to have missed that!

Also, to complete the column:
لم تَعُودَا تكتبان (أنتما)
لم يَعُودَا يكتبان (هما)
لم تَعُودَا تكتبان (هما)
لم تَعُدْن تفعلن (أنتن)‏

EDIT: The mistake has been corrected.


----------



## cherine

I'm sorry I missed the dual forms!
One more correction, please: لم يعودا يكتبان there no need to leave out the first vowel, the "jazm" falls on the nuun only.


----------

